# My announcement :D



## hayley x

I got my first :bfp: 4 days ago now, but realised I didnt make an announcement, so here I am :happydance:

Our first little boy died from SIDS at just 12 days old. We went on to have another baby very quickly who is now almost 12 months old and now we have another little baby on the way :headspin:

So excited and we cannot wait to meet our 3rd baby :cloud9:

Heres our line progression :D






x


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations again Hayley, great lines :thumbup:

I still have not done an announcement :haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations xxxxxxxx

:kiss:


----------



## mushmouth

huge congratulations! xxx


----------



## pip holder

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:thumbup: :baby:


Absolutely wonderful news, you take care of yourself missy :thumbup: 

Big kisses for Daisy and floaty kisses to Alex

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Deli

What lovely news! Many congratulations for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## special_kala

Congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## randomxx

Congratulations again Hayley xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations due-date buddy! ;)


----------



## xLaurax

yay!!! huge congratulations again sweetie xxxxx


----------



## mrsashley

Congrats!


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Hayley x


----------



## T'elle

congratulations xx


----------



## babesx3

:yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! thats fantastic news!!! :friends:


----------



## Sovereign

congrats! x


----------



## polo_princess

WOOP congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hunny!!


----------



## bluebell

That's wonderful news :happydance: Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Yay congratulations Hayley!!! SO pleased for you, Richard, Alex and Daisy. xx


----------



## sun

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## FierceAngel

:happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/\\:D/

can you see im excited for you hehe xxxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance::happydance:
x


----------



## Trixiebell

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## hay246

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lauzie84

Congratulations xx


----------



## AimeeM

Awww MASSIVE congrats Hayley and have a happy and healthy 9 months :D xxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Kelloggz187

Congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww yay for formal announcement!! :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONSSS hails!

Alex and Daisy guna be so proud of their new little brother/sister! :cloud9:


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :happydance: heres hoping for a H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## DolceBella

Awww! Congratulations Hayley! Soooo happy for you! :)


----------



## Heidi

Just seen you signature in another thread so thought i'd come and congratulate you, thats fantastic news!! x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I didn't see this but Jo told me yesterday. Massive congratulations lovey. Take care of you and LO :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## hayley x

Thank you all :) :hugs:

Chellie, thought my ears were burning :lol: hope youre keeping well x


----------



## aly888

I did see your sig in another thread yesterday but thought i'd come say a proper congrats. Very happy for you xx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations, so pleased for you. x


----------



## clairebear

Congrats hunni x x x :D


----------



## cinnamum

congratulations hun. xxx no one deserves this more than you xxx


----------



## baileykenz

wow congrats to u hun x


----------



## lollylou1

Omg huge Congrats hunny 
Lou
Xxx


----------



## lottie_2007

Congratulations xx


----------



## alio

HUGE congratulations. xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww Hayley. I saw a few people mentioning how happy they were with news and I just knew it had to be a :bfp: from someone special so came to look! 
Congrats my lovely, wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

congrats


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations hayley :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats sweetie :flower: xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

How have I just noticed this?!?! Massive congratulations hon! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Lovely news xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

fab news congratulations


----------



## bumski

huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Congrats babe! I just found out I am pregnant today!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mellllly said:


> Congrats babe! I just found out I am pregnant today!!!

:shock: congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## R&JBabybean

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## portablechick

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Omg only just seen this CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Mustve missed this at the time! Congrats again (think i wrote in ur journal!) fab news xxx


----------



## Gwizz

https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/juliashah/Congrats/Pregnancy/CongratsOnPregnancy.gif


----------



## bbyno1

Ah wow,congratulations!x


----------

